# Can't get enough of pasta...



## Fish (Feb 4, 2011)

I am a big fan of pasta and i eat it with absolutely any meats and flavours...you will prob find this discusting but i have just quickly put together penne pasta, baked beans and grated cheese with black pepper seasoning...

Ha! Well it filled a little hole, thats me though i will eat whatever i find in my cupboard and it was pasta because i didnt want toast again today...

As i say, i love pasta, i just love sharing ideas...LOVE FOOD!

Fish


----------



## jabbur (Feb 4, 2011)

Pasta is a staple at my house as well.  Spaghetti is on the menu almost every week.  Alfredo noodles, mac and cheese, goulash are also common dishes.  I have a friend who can't stand pasta.  That I can't imagine.


----------



## pigskins (Feb 7, 2011)

My only issue with pasta is I can't stop eating it once I start.  I've dropped 45 lbs in the past year and the typical 3 huge helpings with sauce, meatballs, sausage, etc. doesn't help the cause!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 7, 2011)

I usually have it on the supper menu at least once a week.


----------



## jameserickson80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Pastas are really good. I can't help myself digging with it every occasion.


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 14, 2011)

Big pasta fan here, it's kinda my "go to" for a quick meal.  I can always sauté shrimp or chicken for a quick Alfredo. Sometimes just sauté some veggies, and toss pasta and EVVO.

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 14, 2011)

Oops EVOO lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------

